
Millennials in dark about this car dashboard symbol - spking
https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2019/01/15/study-millennials-car-dashboard-symbol/2585273002/
======
NoPicklez
This is such a terrible article and provides no value.

How is it news that I would be able to recall an emoji that I probably see
multiple times a week compared to a symbol that I might be lucky to see once a
year, if that?

------
DerekL
I have a question about this survey. Were the participants told that the
symbol is typically located on a dashboard, or was it shown without context?

